# Sick plant?



## Dilo86 (Aug 15, 2020)

Hi!
I'm new and this is my first crop  But I think I'm in trouble... Any help would be awesome
Posted the pictures further down


----------



## burnie (Aug 16, 2020)

Symptoms or a pic would help . 
peace


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 16, 2020)

I think I see the problem

invisible-itis 

don’t worry , it disappears fast


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Aug 16, 2020)

from what I can see the problem is... propagation?  JK, need way more info to help you figure it out

2b2s


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 16, 2020)

Welcome to the Passion Dilo86.
There are plenty growers here to help you my friend but they need more info. Why do you think your plants are in trouble?


----------



## Dilo86 (Aug 16, 2020)

Not sure why pics didn't upload


----------



## Dilo86 (Aug 16, 2020)

Pic 1


----------



## Dilo86 (Aug 16, 2020)

Pic 2


----------



## Dilo86 (Aug 16, 2020)

Pic 3


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 16, 2020)

Looks like Spider mites to me. Look under the leaves with a magnifying glass and tell l me what you see. Look for small spider webs and little tiny spiders or hold a white piece of paper under the leaves and give them a thump. If you see little black or brown spots on the paper,,you have mites and it looks like they have been there awhile.


----------



## Dilo86 (Aug 16, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Looks like Spider mites to me. Look under the leaves with a magnifying glass and tell l me what you see. Look for small spider webs and little tiny spiders or hold a white piece of paper under the leaves and give them a thump. If you see little black or brown spots on the paper,,you have mites and it looks like they have been there awhile.


Thank you


----------



## burnie (Aug 16, 2020)

How far along are they.....any hairs yet ? 
peace


----------



## Dilo86 (Aug 16, 2020)

Yes they are beautiful


----------



## Dilo86 (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Aug 17, 2020)

Time to get some kinda` mitecide and spray both sides of those bottom leaves heavily and lighter closer to the buds unless you see `em taking over there too . If they`re in the buds too you`ll hafta` talk to someone more knowledgeable than me !


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Aug 17, 2020)

At this stage of growth the best answer to mites would be 3tbls ammonia 1tbls dish soap per gallon water every three days for 2 weeks

2b2s


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2020)

2broke2smoke said:


> At this stage of growth the best answer to mites would be 3tbls ammonia 1tbls dish soap per gallon water every three days for 2 weeks
> 
> 2b2s


Never heard of using ammonia for mites before
Can I ask is this a method you came up with or is there a web link you can point me to , I would like to research this more, 
How did it work for you, and have you used this in mid flower yourself?
Thanks


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Aug 17, 2020)

It is an old greenhouse remedy.  You can use this up to the day of harvest.  Ammonia is nitrogen so this also gives plants a mild fertilizer boost, and contrary to popular belief they need nitrogen during flowering. The ammonia kills on contact, but does not kill eggs hence the every three days for 2 weeks to break the cycle.   I have used this method in the past.  The best way to beat mites is to not get them in the first place

2b2s


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Aug 17, 2020)

https://www.hunker.com/13420294/does-ammonia-kill-mites


----------



## Dilo86 (Aug 17, 2020)

Definitely will be trying this, thank you!


----------



## Dilo86 (Sep 2, 2020)

They are starting to really fill out


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2020)

Great. Looking good my friend. Make sure you dont give them to much nitrogen this deep into flower. It will effect bud production.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 2, 2020)

Dilo86 said:


> They are starting to really fill out



Are you getting excited?  I remember the anticipation like it was yesterday.   Oh wait, I did recently harvest, lol, but nothing's like those first harvests...


----------



## Dilo86 (Sep 2, 2020)

Very excited! Just love being in the “jungle”


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> Are you getting excited?  I remember the anticipation like it was yesterday.   Oh wait, I did recently harvest, lol, but nothing's like those first harvests...


We aoll remember our 1st time , unless we were too drunk LOL


----------



## Dilo86 (Sep 2, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Great. Looking good my friend. Make sure you dont give them to much nitrogen this deep into flower. It will effect bud production.



we are now feeding the Jack’s Blossom Booster 10-30-10. Have you used it?


----------



## Dilo86 (Oct 18, 2020)

Purple Punch


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 18, 2020)

2broke2smoke said:


> https://www.hunker.com/13420294/does-ammonia-kill-mites


I needed this a few months ago Thanks


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 18, 2020)

Did you beat back the Mites?


----------



## Dilo86 (Oct 18, 2020)

The Sativa’s are still standing tall. All else are harvested. Thank you for all your help!


----------



## Dilo86 (Oct 18, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Did you beat back the Mites?


Yes! Your remedy worked perfectly, thank you!


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 18, 2020)

Nice plant....enjoy that harvest

whats it smell like?


----------



## Dilo86 (Oct 20, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Nice plant....enjoy that harvest
> 
> whats it smell like?


They are very aromatic, smelled up the whole neighborhood


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 20, 2020)

If this worked please thank @2broke2smoke

Aug 17, 2020                              

  
Add bookmark 
                                        #16                                      
 
At this stage of growth the best answer to mites would be 3tbls ammonia 1tbls dish soap per gallon water every three days for 2 weeks

Let me know what it tastes like Im curious............


----------



## Dilo86 (Oct 20, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> If this worked please thank @2broke2smoke
> 
> Aug 17, 2020
> 
> ...


----------



## Dilo86 (Oct 20, 2020)

2broke2smoke said:


> At this stage of growth the best answer to mites would be 3tbls ammonia 1tbls dish soap per gallon water every three days for 2 weeks
> 
> 2b2s


Thank you so very much for this remedy, it worked and all our girls finished with no problems!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 20, 2020)

Nice to meet you and nice job on the plants


----------

